# X windows freeze



## shalimar (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello, I downloaded and installed the latest version of FreeBSD. the system starts fine. I put 'root' and password, then I type *startx* and it looks like it is going to start, but I only see two big windows and one clock at the top right corner, all with a bad resolution and all is frozen. I can't even move the mouse.

Any have an idea of what is happening? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 14, 2011)

Sticky: Configuring X - read before you ask questions!

Plus: you have X, but only a basic window manager (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html). Pick one you like from the ports tree, http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 14, 2011)

X usually isn't frozen in such situations, either.  Press ctrl-alt-f1 to switch back to a console.  Use alt-f1, alt-f2, alt-f3... to find the console where X is still running, and press ctrl-c to stop it.  Then follow the Handbook link DD provides above to get your input devices recognized.


----------



## shalimar (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot to both, I will try that today and see what happens.


----------



## used2bsd (Mar 15, 2011)

I am a newbie myself. I think you should have a look at this page
< http://korray.com/index.php?option=...-8-desktop-with-xorg-and-kde&catid=43:freebsd > . I configured X windows and Kde4 using tips from there.
regards,
used2bsd


----------

